# I hate it when that happens.



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been working for this company since late Jan. Now here I am in charge. :blink: 3 story building ,100+ heat pumps. 
Capped fitting blows off while leak testing urinals/ w. c. Luckily I was there when it happened so it didn't run for to long.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's why we test. 

Good thing you were there and didn't put a test on and leave for the week-end.

Cap doesn't have any solder.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> I've been working for this company since late Jan. Now here I am in charge. :blink: 3 story building ,100+ heat pumps.
> Capped fitting blows off while leak testing urinals/ w. c. Luckily I was there when it happened so it didn't run for to long.


You don't air test first?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

You need to realize something, hitting your thumb with a hammer hurts!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My question is: Why is the sheet rock installed around the copper stub-out and THEN the copper pipe is being tested? Don't you first get a rough plumbing inspection and then the sheet rock goes up? That's how we do it.

Wall membranes can only be installed after the rough plumbing, electrical, mechanical, etc. is inspected and passed.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It may have been one sided.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

more expensive, but that is the perfect spot to use shark bite caps.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

I always test my own work with water.

If I were running a job like that, there's no way in hell I'd do anything but an air test first, there's no way of knowing what apprentice had a hangover on a given day.

Also, I agree with Affordable, this is one good application for Sharkbites, much less worrying over whether the soldering was done right, much less labor expense, and they're re-usable.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's why we test.
> 
> Good thing you were there and didn't put a test on and leave for the week-end.
> 
> Cap doesn't have any solder.


Kind of makes you wonder, since theres no solder in that cap how many more fittings behind those walls are the same way.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> Kind of makes you wonder, since theres no solder in that cap how many more fittings behind those walls are the same way.


Scary part is I've seen tinned joints hold pressure for several days before blowing apart.

That's why I use to go around and beat on my CT installs with the handle of my hammer, just to be sure the solder flowed and they didn't blow apart.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Scary part is I've seen tinned joints hold pressure for several days before blowing apart.
> 
> That's why I use to go around and beat on my CT installs with the handle of my hammer, just to be sure the solder flowed and they didn't blow apart.


Back in the day when I was an apprentice, I installed a shower valve, we came back to trim it and I forgot to solder a joint...More than just a few days!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The copper was tested.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> The copper was tested.


Scary.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> The copper was tested.


Guess that's why we have insurance .

Helps me sleep at night


----------

